# Very loud noise when steaming.



## robert314 (Oct 30, 2009)

New to site. Plse bear with me.

I have Gaggia Classic. Approx 5 years old. No maintenance other than regular de scaling. Machine is running fine, excellent steam but when wand is in milk I get a very high screaching from steam head/milk jug. So much so that people can't talk during steaming. Keep moving jug up and down, no difference made. Have used a 'paper clip' to see if any blockages. None seen.

Was thinking of fitting a new steam wand but have never taken any of my machine apart and don't want to break it. Any advice is extremely useful and appreciated.

If I do take it apart I'd obviously renew any washers etc but I'd appreciate if some one could inform me of any sites that give walk through instructions.

Thank you.

Robert


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not the best copy in the world but here is a link to the exploded diagram of the Gaggia Classic

Click Here

Hope this helps


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I get a high screech from my Gaggia Coffee. Does the noise vary how deep the wand is in the milk? Have you tried different milk containers?


----------



## robert314 (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes. I stripped and cleaned on the weekend and (silly as it sounds) found that the noise is actually comming from the stainless steel jug that came with the machine. Have ordered a new steam wand and hopefully this will sort it. Obviously it can't be the jug as I've used the same one for several years prior to this problem so it must be the steam wand. Moving the jug up and down certainly helps with the noise though. By very quickly lifting wand to the surface of the milk seems to work. I'm pinning my hopes on the new steam wand.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Did you order the Rancilio Silvia steam wand? or did you stick with the standard part?

The Rancilio Silvia steam wand is considered an upgrade and certainly makes stretching and texturing milk a lot more pleasurable and gives you more consistent microfoam.


----------



## Rebel Bean (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Robert,

Not sure if this will be of any use, but have you noticed any difference recently in the milk you are using? I have had issues previously with the fat/protein content of milk from a particular dairy, leaving the milk quite thin (probably the best way I could describe it). If it's not the steam wand at fault it might be something to check

Cheers

Chris


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok, the reason the jug screams is that the steam hitting the milk is creating a viration. ( you can feel this when you wrap your hand around the jug) when those vibrations his the resonant frequency of the jug( the amount of times the jug virbrates ina second) the sound is produced. It will changedepeneing on the properties ofthe milk and the jug. Same as when you run a wet finger around the rim of the glass, it rings.

Keep the tip just under the surface , it will ring the lower you go as because of the pattern of the tip. It will also do it more the smaller jug you use. Just a case of practicing to avoid it.

Lee

resident engineer that happens to be a Licenced radio amateur!


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

How are you getting on Robert?


----------



## robert314 (Oct 30, 2009)

Lee, sorry it's taken a while to get back.

I am now haveing major problems, with what I believe is the pump.

I can get loads of steam but the pumb just makes a dull whirring sound and does'nt seem to dispense water.

I have a friends Gaggia Classic and intend to change the pump. Hopefully that's where this problem lies. I have de scaled so I know that's not the problem

I live in Taunton, Somerset. Do you know of any place local that does repairs?

Thank you for you help re the 'noisey milk'.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm going to start doing it myself, but i'm not insured yet. Call Havana Coffee Co. on 01271 374376. Ask for Nigel. I used to be an engineer for them and they're based in Barnstaple. I know they have customers close to you so may even collect it? Make sure you tell them I gave you the details! He'l buy me a pint then!







))))

Lee


----------



## robert314 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks Lee.

Will try and get hold of Nigel soon. Hope he buys you a pint.

Thanks

Robert


----------

